# se prendre les boules



## Charlie Parker

Voici une phrase que j'ai rencontrée dans le roman de Thierry Jonquet, _La vie de ma mère_ : « La famille du black, ils se sont pris les boules, ils ont branché les journaux et tout, du coup, il y a eu le souk dans le quartier. » La police a surpris un groupe de jeunes en train de cambrioler un magasin. Pour faire peur à un des jeunes hommes, un policier avait mis son pistolet sous le nez. Malheureusement, il a tiré et l'homme est mort. Que veut dire cette expression en titre ? Simplement que la famille s'est mise en colère ? Sûrement le sens est plus fort que ça. Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suppose que _se prendre les boules_ c'est s'énerver violemment (avoir les boules c'est être énervé de même); et _brancher_ quelqu'un, ici, c'est _informer_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Jean. Ça doit être le sens.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, je suppose que se prendre les boules a le même sens qu'avoir les boules.


----------



## Meight

Hello,

Dans ma région du moins, dire _se prendre les boules_ signifie *se prendre la tête*_,_* se disputer*, *se quereller*.


----------



## Lacuzon

Je le vois comme_ Il s'est pris une prune = il a eu une prune _(une prune c'est une contravention).


----------



## Micia93

quand j'ai les boules (c'est très rare!) je ne suis pas énervée, je suis triste au contraire  parce que je suis déçue de ne pas avoir réussi quelque chose ou d'avoir raté quelque chose

ici je ressens "se prendre les boules" = "se sont mis en boule"



Lacuzon said:


> Je le vois comme_ Il s'est pris une prune = il a eu une prune _(une prune c'est une contravention).



non, je ne crois pas, ça ne va pas dans le contexte


----------



## doinel

Ils se sont pris les boules: ils ont chopé les boules ou même pécho les boules: ils ont eu les boules, les glandes.
Une mélange de haine, de colère et de tristesse, quand on se sent impuissant.
Si en plus ils avaient une prune, ah non!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup doinel. Ça décrit bien les sentiments de cette famille.


----------



## Aoyama

"Se prendre les boules" doit être dérivé de "se prendre la tête" (boule = tête), même si "boule" est ici au pluriel. C'est donc bien "s'énerver", "se mettre en colère". Le contexte le confirme.
Maintenant, "avoir les boules" est pour moi complètement différent, c'est "avoir peur", rien à voir.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Aoyama. […] _avoir les boules _[…]. Cette expression est employée à plusieurs reprise dans le roman pour décrire ce que ressent le protagoniste, un jeune homme, en présence d'une fille qu'il aime.


----------



## doinel

Je ne suis pas d'accord et me permets d'insister connaissant l'auteur ( hélas décédé, les boules!) et la rue même ( métro Belleville) où se passe l'action. Mes élèves utilisent encore l'expression dans ce sens!
On peut même joindre le geste à la parole en se tenant la gorge entre le pouce et l'index!


----------



## Aoyama

Pour "avoir les boules" et le jeune homme, oui, c'est "avoir le trac", "avoir peur". Mais c'est différent de l'exemple donné au début de ce fil (ils se sont pris les boules) et surtout, dans un contexte de flirt, "avoir les boules" me semblerait déplacé, même dans une narration argotique.


----------



## Michelvar

Aoyama said:


> "Se prendre les boules" doit être dérivé de "se prendre la tête" (boule = tête), même si "boule" est ici au pluriel. C'est donc bien "s'énerver", "se mettre en colère". Le contexte le confirme.
> Maintenant, "avoir les boules" est pour moi complètement différent, c'est "avoir peur", rien à voir.


Je m'inscris en faux, ce sont deux visions différentes de "se prendre":

se prendre la tête = image de prendre entre ses mains la tête de l'autre pendant qu'il prend votre tête entre les siennes = idée de confrontation. Ça se fait à deux.
se prendre les boules = image de recevoir les boules tout d'un coup (comme se prendre une baffe, se prendre un coup de pied, se prendre une balle). On n'avait pas les boules, et soudainement on se prend les boules. Ca se fait tout seul.


----------



## Aoyama

Hum ... Quid de "se prendre LES boules" et "se prendre DES boules" ... ?
On se prend des coups, des baffes, des gnons ...


----------



## Michelvar

Aoyama said:


> Hum ... Quid de "se prendre LES boules" et "se prendre DES boules" ... ?
> Je n'ai jamais entendu "se prendre des boules"
> On se prend des coups, des baffes, des gnons ...
> Oui, vous avez raison, mais en même temps, "se prendre les boules" n'est pas un exemple d'orthodoxie grammaticale , j'indique juste dans quel sens la phrase est utilisée (in my neighbourhood anyway), avec les deux usages de se prendre, l'un qui signifie "recevoir" et l'autre " se tenir".
> 
> Mais Meight signalait au post #5 que dans sa région, l'usage est plutôt celui que vous proposez, alors peut être est-ce simplement une question de zone géographique.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,



doinel said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord et me permets d'insister connaissant l'auteur ( hélas décédé, les boules!) et la rue même ( métro Belleville) où se passe l'action. Mes élèves utilisent encore l'expression dans ce sens!
> On peut même joindre le geste à la parole en se tenant la gorge entre le pouce et l'index!


Entièrement d'accord avec cette explication ici.
Chez moi, on fait même un geste des deux côtés de la gorge avec les deux mains et un mouvement de va et vient pour simuler les boules qui seraient remontées là, dans la gorge à cause de l'énervement ! 
(d'accord aussi avec « se prendre » = avoir de manière soudaine, sans l'avoir désiré)


----------



## Aoyama

> Je n'ai jamais entendu "se prendre des boules"


 ça dépend, si on joue à la pétanque ...


----------



## LV4-26

Je ne connaissais pas non plus _se prendre les boules_.

Pour _avoir les boules_, je dirais qu'il peut avoir les deux sens, _avoir peur_ et _être en colère_. Le premier est probablement le sens original, le deuxième une dérive. Il ne s'agit pas manifestement d'un sens "par extension" car il n'a pratiquement rien à voir avec le premier,  mais d'un mésusage qui s'est répandu....à mon avis.

Exemples
_- Je ne sais pas si je vais y arriver
- T'as les boules ?_

_J'avais les boules, tu peux pas savoir. Je lui aurais bien mis ma main dans la figure._

_Se prendre les boules_ semble être une combinaison de _se prendre la tête_ et _avoir les boules_. L'expression doit être relativement récente.

De son côté, _se prendre la tête_ a également deux (ou 3) sens.
1) réfléchi : s'absorber dans une démarche intellectuelle compliquée et vaine. Ou encore, se faire du souci inutilement.
2) réciproque : avoir une discussion vive ou, par extension, discuter (sans nécessairement se disputer, cette fois) de sujets sérieux, graves, importants. Dans ce dernier cas, c'est une contamination du sens réfléchi.

Exemples
1) _Arrête de te prendre la tête avec ça_
_C'est de la branlette  intellectuelle : tout ça. Bonjour, la prise de tête !
_
2) _Pierre s'est pris la tête avec Sophie pour une histoire de jalousie idiote. _


----------



## Micia93

Et bien, je reste toujours scotchée à ma version : "avoir les boules" = "avoir le bourdon"

"se prendre les boules" = avoir le bourdon tout-à-coup (et je rejoins Michelvar pour l'idée de soudaineté)

je suis la seule à interprêter ça comme ça ?


----------



## Aoyama

> _Se prendre les boules_ semble être une combinaison de _se prendre la tête_ et _avoir les boules_. L'expression doit être relativement récente.


 ce que j'ai dit dans mon post #11 .


----------



## Chimel

Micia93 said:


> Et bien, je reste toujours scotchée à ma version : "avoir les boules" = "avoir le bourdon"
> 
> je suis la seule à interprêter ça comme ça ?



Non, mais je crois que c'est une expression à la signification assez large et qui peut s'utiliser avec différents degrés d'intensité. J'aime bien la première intervention de Doinel: 


> Une mélange de haine, de colère et de tristesse, quand on se sent impuissant.



Donc, comme tu es certainement d'une nature douce et paisible , tu accentueras davantage l'idée de tristesse alors que chez les jeunes de Belleville le sentiment de colère sera peut-être dominant.

Pour ma part, c'est la notion d'impuissance et surtout de frustration (suscitant colère, haine, tristesse...) qui l'emporte. Par exemple: "Je le regardais faire son petit numéro, je ne pouvais rien faire... J'avais les boules!" (avec le geste idoine)


----------



## doinel

Ces boules ont vraiment un large spectre 
Désolée de vous avoir contrariés, Micia et Aoyama .


----------



## Michelvar

Ben en fait "les boules" font référence à la thyroïde, qui est située dans la gorge, qui a un rôle majeur dans l'équilibre et la bonne santé. Cette glande est notamment très sensibles aux chocs émotionnels et au stress. Lorsque cette glande ne fonctionne pas bien, elle s'inflamme et gonfle, ce qui fait apparaitre des bosses sur le cou, le goitre.
"Se prendre les boules" dérive de là : quand on subit un gros choc émotionnel, on libère différentes hormones qui nous remplissent de peur, de colère, puis de déprime lorsque leur niveau baisse. Si ce choc est suffisamment difficile ou répété pour endommager la thyroïde, elle gonfle, on a les boules.


----------



## Aoyama

Eh ben, qui l'eut cru ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Waouh ! Dès qu'il est question de boules, tout le gratin rapplique !   (rien que du beau monde). Attention Charlie tu vas te prendre la grosse tête !

"Se prendre les boules" est je pense assez sudiste et du côté de chez moi, on peut se prendre beaucoup de choses quand on est en colère...


----------



## Helenaël

Salut,
j'ai rencontré dans une chanson de Sniper (Trait pour trait) l'expression "prendre les boules", est-ce que vous pensez que ça a quelque chose à voir avec l'expression "se prendre les boules" traitée ici?
Contexte: "Que vas tu faire S.N.I.P.E.R c'est une affaire qui roule pendant que tu flaires, Déroule le tapis rouge pour les 3 mousquetaires, *Tu prends les boules*, tes dents se serrent, ta bouche se ferme."
Merci beaucoup pour chaque aide...


----------

